# Is there an app that will simulate touching or tapping the screen for you?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

I have googled it and I have looked through the market and I haven't seen any app that will do this. My gf plays bakery story, and she would like to be able to set the phone down, and still make virtual brownies  If there isn't such an app, I think it would be a great idea for one. I'm sure there are many other applications for an app like this besides bakery story.


----------



## cush2push (Jun 12, 2011)

i haven't heard of such a app but found this after a google http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=272678


----------

